# Setting wipers in park position



## KWatt (Sep 12, 2014)

Have a 67 GTO. Recently installed new wiper motor (didn't have one when I got it), wiper assembly including transmission arm, and connector arm. Need assistance in how to position the wiper arms so the stop in the park position. Right now they stop in the vertical position. Is this a grounding issue? Or is it an issue with the transmission arm and the position of the motor?


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Great question, KWatt. I just ran into the same problem.
Wipers park in the vertical position.

Any ideas how to fix?


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Re-clock the arm to motor 180


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would also remove the wiper arms until you get the wipers to park right, then put the wiper arms back on to avoid any damage from having them in the wrong spot.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I unscrewed the nut that held the arm to the motor, rotated the arm 180 and screwed it back on. All good!

Now why can't all the fixes be that easy?


----------

